
The Wally WHY: A $160 Million Solar Powered Self Propelled Island - bcathome
http://solar.coolerplanet.com/News/3101001-the-wally-why-a-160-million-solar-powered-self-propelled-island.aspx
======
mixmax
Don't forget to check out Wally's 118' 16.000 horsepower carbon fiber
poweryacht that looks like something Darth Vader would love.

[http://www.wally.com/jumpch.asp?idChannel=44&idUser=0...](http://www.wally.com/jumpch.asp?idChannel=44&idUser=0&attivo=2-7)

------
jsm386
Very cool project, but isn't this a yacht? I know the blog's headline is
'island' but I don't get it.

~~~
nnash
Same here. I was expecting a single mound of sand and a lone palm tree
complete with coconuts and a monkey.

